# Cis fuel dizzy box flow rates.



## vdubzkikazz (Feb 11, 2006)

Does any one have flow rates of the different fuel dist box? Audi 5k v.s Volvo 240 v.s Stock 
I have a audi 5k and i felt the stk box was better.. is the Volvo fuel box the only one to go with when doing cis turbo?

I plan on doing cis turbo later down the line but for now just doing reserch.. thanks in advance
I have done plenty of research but cant find wich f.box flows more fuel..


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Not an expert on CIS, but for boosted the WUR(aka CPR) from the turbo cars is more important than the fuel dizzy.


----------



## vdubzkikazz (Feb 11, 2006)

Yeah i'm allready running the audi 5000 wur with both ports hooked up to vac. Thanks thou...


----------



## vdubzkikazz (Feb 11, 2006)

*answer found.*

Found this after reading and reading forums. And comming from Peter T. I trust his knowledge.. Thanks Mr. Tong

The 924t injection worked ok...not as well as the Volvo 240t setup however and was alot more work to mount and plumb. I'd recommend the Volvo setup over the 924t setup...the volvo unit is also spec'd to flow more...
hope this helps,
Peter T.

So now, where do i get one of this 240T Fuel Dizzy?


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

bosch CIS fuel distributor flow rates
http://www.ffp.fi/index.php?mid=2&pid=104

(no american numbers btw)

type cm3/min bar liter/h lambda
0 438 100 013 276 5.9-6.4 150 no
0 438 100 016 276 5.9-6.4 150 no
0 438 100 037 276 5.7-6.4 150 no
0 438 100 047 256 5.5-6.2 140 no
0 438 100 048 220 5.5-6.2 140 yes
0 438 100 076 208 4.5-5.2 120 yes
0 438 100 093 272 5.2-5.9 140 no
0 438 100 094 236 5.2-5.9 140 no
0 438 100 096 270 5.5-6.2 140 no
0 438 100 098 204 5.6-6.3 140 no
0 438 100 109 202 4.8-5.5 140 yes
0 438 100 114 236 5.2-5.9 140 yes
0 438 100 115 248 5.2-5.9 140 no
0 438 100 123 200 5.6-6.3 140 yes
0 438 100 144 258 5.9-6.6 160 yes
0 438 100 145 262 6.1-6.8 140 yes
0 438 100 147 202 5.6-6.3 140 yes
0 438 100 153 202 6.1-6.2 140 yes


----------



## vdubzkikazz (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks rabbit, those part numbers helped alot and i also ran across these page on the 924 forums. This has all info i needed..

http://www.924board.org/viewtopic.php?t=25938


----------

